# Distances



## pompidouche (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm new at golf, and I want to know why I'm hitting average of 175 with EVERY club. Please help. I don't even use my driver right now. I get the same distance with a 4h and a 7


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hhhhmm that's an interesting one there could be lots of reasons for it. you could try filming your swing and posting it up here for us to see another option is to go and get lessons off a pro and I'm sure they'd sort you out quick smart.


----------



## pompidouche (Dec 25, 2011)

i have been taking lessons. i took seven weeks in the fall, and i will be taking another seven in the spring. found out that it's called casting, and my instructor is working with me on it right now


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If you are casting that should be an easy fix for your instructor to help you with. If you are both on the same page with your tuition, a half hour lesson should solve it. If you are casting, losing your lag too early, and hitting a slice, that would account for the "same" distance issue with your 7, and 4h. I will assume the 4h is a hybrid club, and your "7" club is an iron. 

When casting the the golfer will usually lose the needed "lag" or "wrist cock" way before impacting the ball, which will add loft to the different clubs at impact. Some call this "scooping the ball". Others might interpret it as an "early release". Which ever, your hands are not leading the club head into the ball, which they are suppose to do. They are either even with the club head at impact, or behind the club head at impact. When the hands do not lead the club head into ball impact, you have lost your punch due to adding club head loft, and the club head is already slowing down. If your ball flight seems to be really high with both clubs, you are most likely scooping. 

When two clubs of different length are hitting the ball the same distance, the different clubs are impacting the ball at, or nearer the same loft, and swing speed. Perhaps in your case you are losing the loft of your 4h too soon, which makes it match your 7 club's loft. Your swing speed is the same for both clubs. 

When I say adding loft I mean this. Say you have a club loft of 24 degrees. That 24 degree club is designed to be used at 24 degrees. If the club head, at impact, is a head of the hands at impact, that 24 degree club might be impacting the ball with the club face at 27 degrees. When the hands lead the club head into the ball, the club is being used at, or at least nearer to it's 24 degree design. A 24 degree club face, will send the ball, on average, 10 yards further than a 27 degree club when used at the same swing speed. 

Another way to look at it. At some point during the swing, the club head will catch up to the hands, and pass them. Except for the longer "woods", this should happen after the ball has been hit. To catch up, and pass the hands, the club head has to move faster than the hands, which is caused by wrists uncocking, or the losing of the club head lag. You want the club head traveling at it's highest speed, with the designed loft at ball impact, for maximum distance, for that club. 

The swing of the club head is a half circle. Picture this; you are standing in the center of a large clock. You are facing the number 3. Your back side is facing the the number 9. If you are left handed just reverse the 3 and 9 positions. Your shoulders are in line with each other, on a line through the numbers 6 and 12.

The club head (making it simple) would travel from the #6, out to the #3, and then back to the #12. That is a inside to out swing. If the ball is at the #3 position, you want your wrists to uncock some where between the #2, and the #3 clock positions. At the 2.8 position would be great. If your wrist uncock at the #4 position you will have lost power. 

Read (google) up on the "One Piece Take Away", and maintaining "Club head Lag, Or Wrist Cock" prior to impact. Understanding these two swing issues will help immensely with the inside to out swing. I will also add this; you will find info about the one piece take a way being a myth, and not good for the golfer's swing. Use your own judgement with this one. All I know is I can't score well with out a proper one piece take away in my swing.

Hope this helps. I got carried away.  If any swing gurus on here find a mistake in my post, let me know. :thumbsup:


----------

